
Counting the Countless: Why data science is a profound threat for queer people - djsumdog
https://reallifemag.com/counting-the-countless/
======
robbya
Well worth reading for anyone making decisions about information to collect
from your users.

I wonder how many systems that collect sex/gender info actually need it. I'm
failing to think of a reason my driver's license needs to specify my sex...
What decision is informed by that information? We don't have different
sex/gender based laws for driving in the US.

